# Cheap alternatives you've used



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

We've all done it. We've all been in a tack shop and seen something you could easily make yourself.
Like salt block holders. Seven bucks to hold a brick? Why use that when baling twine comes with your hay for free? 

I've also used a ballpoint pen for a hoof pick, and even more baling twine as an emergency halter. Baling twine also keeps my gate shut, and keeps it hooked onto the fence. All in all, its become my best friend.

What cheap or homemade alternatives have you used for horsey tasks?

Also, heres a picture of my salt block and mineral block holders.


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ohhh... lord only knows how much stuff around here is like that! :-D I agree, baling twine can be used for sooooo many things! ;-) LOL Oh ditto on the salt block holders. Did that for a while before I started getting the big blocks to go out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

We use the plastic crates to hold our big salt blocks. We had stacks and stacks of them laying around. It keeps them off the ground but lets the water drain through when it rains.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

I wanted to try a bitless bridle so I added some rings and a strap to a regular nylon halter. I thought to my self if it works then i'll buy a real one. Now I like mine better and it only cost 4 bucks or so to make. Also wanted a fleece saddle cover for my saddle for winter riding to stay warmer. Didn't want to spend the money I know I'm cheap, so as a trapper I used a tanned raccoon hide and made one. I have really liked that plus its stylish too, everybody loves the tail hanging off the back. And the fur stays really warm.


----------

